# what colour is my cat??



## kittypaws (Jun 8, 2008)

hello
Just a quick question re my new kitty addition please( I will post a proper intro in a bit)
I am very confuzzled about her colouringhmy:
I have always had cats,worked in a cattery and I have never seen a cat quite like her,
So any cat peeps could you please help me out!
I know nothing of her parentage though to me she looks oriental-ish.she has a cream tabby point face and choolate tabby markings on her body,tabby ears and a multi coloured tabby tail,She is supposed to have blue eyes,but they always look black,hence her name Ruby(for any supernatural fans out there).
without further ado some piccies of her.....


----------



## JoWDC (Jan 11, 2009)

Hi and welcome to PF. Sorry have no idea on the colour of your kitten - she is abosultely gorgeous :001_wub::001_wub:.


----------



## Acacia86 (Dec 30, 2008)

Wow! She is stunning!


----------



## Guest (Aug 24, 2009)

Honestly i dont know...

I'm guessing here at a chocolate patched tabby and white....

But i am probably way off the mark!


----------



## kittypaws (Jun 8, 2008)

Thanks guys,
I am totally bias ,of course lol,
I agree she is stunning,just so stumped as to what her colous is!!!


----------



## Biawhiska (Mar 28, 2008)

no idea, she is fab.

choc tortie tabby and white? ?! :confused


----------



## kittypaws (Jun 8, 2008)

billyboysmammy-I was thinking along the lines of a chocolate tortie tabby,but havn't had any joy with mathcing her to anything on my search of google,
To be honest its just curiosity,I love her anyway:001_wub::001_wub:


----------



## MySugar (May 24, 2009)

Sorry I can't help you on Ruby's colour, just wanted to say welcome and my goodness she is gorgeous!


----------



## MerlinsMum (Aug 2, 2009)

Wow! stunning cat!!!!!!!

Not a very quick question either lol.

Ok let's have a stab at this, going to break it down bit by bit.
Firstly - Colourpoint. Blue eyes with the characteristic ruby glow. Seal.
Secondly, Bicolour - has patches of colour.
Next: Tabby-based, and my gut feeling is classic pattern.
Adding: Tortie.
Also suspect there is Bengal not too far away as their colourpoint seem to come through more intensely, or so I've observed.
If her eyes are more aqua than blue (photos can be deceptive) then Tonk rather than Colourpoint (Sepia in bengals).

whaddya reckon?? before I kidnap her!!! :wink5:


----------



## kittypaws (Jun 8, 2008)

Thanks Merlins mum that clears things up a little for me,and makes a lot of sense,
Looking back it wasn't such a quick question lol ooops:blushing:
but a fab answer thank you,
ps,you cant't kidnap her lol shes my prettykitty


----------



## CanIgoHome (Oct 25, 2008)

:001_wub: :001_wub: :001_wub: :001_wub: :001_wub:
what a beauty


----------



## _soph_ (Aug 3, 2009)

have no idea but she is stunning:001_wub::001_wub::001_wub:


----------



## kittypaws (Jun 8, 2008)

Thanks again for your comments.
Just been looking about again and found some sepia bengals (stunning cats) and can confirm that her brother looked identical to a sepia bengal but has stripes not spots so definately some bengal in there somewhere 
thanks again


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

wow shes gorgeous, never seen a kitty like her before, stunning,


----------



## littlekitty (May 5, 2009)

She is a stunner, beautiful markings.


----------

